# tifton



## Dickson (Jan 20, 2011)

does anyone have or know anyone that has land for lease within an hour from tifton


----------



## Dickson (Jan 21, 2011)

my email is adickson88@gmail.com or cell 770-363-6404


----------



## Dickson (Jan 26, 2011)

still looking


----------



## Dickson (Feb 2, 2011)

will go further if utilities and camp site are available


----------



## Dickson (Mar 13, 2011)

no one?


----------



## bandit819 (Apr 7, 2011)

message sent


----------

